# For Terry AKA Airframes :)



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Here you go Terry a present for you LOL, hope you like it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

maybe more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Up that's all for now LOL


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Whoops sorry got a P-40 in there LOL


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Hummm guess more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Just a few

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

More

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Couple of more for now

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (May 18, 2016)

Nice ones. Irish Lysander?

_EDIT: _Just answered my own question. Here's a list of the Irish Air Corps strength during WW2 if anyone is interested...

The War Room - GOVERNMENT OF NORTHERN IRELAND 1939-1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2016)

That's a great series of pics Paul, thanks !
There are only a couple in there that I've seen before, the rest being new to me, including the shot of Bob Stanford Tuck in the cockpit of his Spitfire.


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Thought you would like it Terry, settling down for the day but have more for you tomorrow


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2016)

Those are funny looking Wildcats!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2016)

Although they were for Terry, I looked at them too. Hope that's OK.


----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2016)

Great pictures Paul


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2016)

I like the woman working with the ammo, pretending the whole wall in front of her isn't covered in porn! Different times for sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Top bunch of pics Paul..!


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

More

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Methinks I'll have to get the book these came from Paul - the RAF book shown in your latest haul I presume ?
The quality and clarity of the pics is outstanding and, from a modeller's point of view, there is a lot of background detail which will be useful for dioramas and cameos.


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

LOL Terry to be honest there is no book. These are pictures from Life collection that I have saved from WWII Radio on Facebook. I just have been saving them and since most people probably have not seen them I posted them here. That and most people hate Facebook so I thought you would like them. Of which is the last series I have at least with British origin is on the Eagle Squadron or American pilots that flew with Britain before America entered WWII.

That and plan and simply I like to research. After all the stuff I have posted here most of which I have found on the internet and those web sites have disappeared. This one is still here and for the most part the reference library still complete from when I started. I never know what to post any more as figured most people not interested any more or have found it themselves. So I keep saving stuff and stashing it away for when I do retire in another 15 or more years LOL. You have any questions feel free to ask as I never know what I will find or turn up

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

More

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

Last of the few

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Ah, they're from 'Life' - that explains the quality then. They were most likely taken with a 4 x 5 or 6.5 x 8.5 plate camera, using the Kodak 'Press F' materials, as well as 'fill in' flash, methods and equipment common to American publicity and Press photography at the time, and slightly different to British methods.
Some great pics, even though many were obviously posed, and a couple of recognisable faces among the 'Eagles'.


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Terry as I find more on British stuff I will post them here for you


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Look forward to them Paul, and thanks again !


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2016)

Brave lads.

Was that a nightfighter version of the Blenheim I saw earlier? Thought I could make out the ventral gun tray.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2016)

Great shots !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2016)

Fantastic....So Terry, will Airfix add the Fairey Battle to their new 1/48 aircraft lineup? maybe a Blenheim too...


----------



## Micdrow (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2016)

Don't know about the Battle, Wayne, although they should, but I believe there's a 1/48th scale version of their recently re-tooled 1/72nd scale Blenheim due some time, as they did with the Defiant - hopefully in either both bomber and fighter versions, or maybe parts to build one or the other in one kit.
Heard about it at least a year ago, but haven't seen anything yet keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2016)

Well, they should do both...it's a natural progression of British subjects....


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

I agree. Personally, I'd like to see Airfix release all the major RAF aircraft of WW2, in 1/48th scale, including Hudson, Whitley, Wellington, Hampden, Stirling, Halifax and Lancaster - and add some of the ground equipment, and trucks too. They've just released a USAAF set in 1/72nd, which includes an Autocar fuel tanker, which I'm sure would sell out quickly in 1/48th scale. Hopefully they'll do what they did with the RAF stuff, and release at least some of them in 1/48th scale.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Gunsights (May 21, 2016)

Incredible pics! 
Thanks for sharing.
Every one of those Hurricanes are equipped with the early MKII gunsight ( oval reflector plate) 
and you even have a Lancaster with a Course Setting Bombsight in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2016)

Gunsights said:


> Incredible pics!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Every one of those Hurricanes are equipped with the early MKII gunsight ( oval reflector plate)
> and you even have a Lancaster with a Course Setting Bombsight in there.



Many thanks and welcome on board.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

Neeto, Old Bean!



> and you even have a Lancaster with a Course Setting Bombsight in there.



Halifaxes actually, old chap, eh wot.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Hope you are right Terry....


----------



## SANCER (May 23, 2016)

... looking for pictures for my B-24D, I have entertained enjoying this wonderful collection of photos ... several of them for future reference; and most importantly, admire the essence of feeling of the photographer and his objectives.

Thanks Paul for sharing. 

Luis Carlos


----------



## Gunsights (May 24, 2016)

Yes , quite right !
A Halifax MKI or early MK II sporting 
RR engines and turret nose?
Pictures appear to be from 1940-41?


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2016)

SANCER said:


> ... looking for pictures for my B-24D, I have entertained enjoying this wonderful collection of photos ... several of them for future reference; and most importantly, admire the essence of feeling of the photographer and his objectives.
> 
> Thanks Paul for sharing.
> 
> Luis Carlos



Your welcome Luis!!! What kind of picture are you looking for your B-24D, a specific squadron?


----------



## SANCER (May 24, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Your welcome Luis!!! What kind of picture are you looking for your B-24D, a specific squadron?



I very much appreciate your reply and interest *Paul. *

If you have the time you can see in the section "start to finish builts" I start a B-24D Liberator 1/48; this is the version that will perform:
_
Consolidated B-24D-20-CO, 98th Bomber Group, 343th Bomber Squadron; Brindisi, Italien; auf "Bond Tour" in den USA, Winter 1943_













I am collecting pictures of the interior, especially the landing gear, the nose cone; Flight Engineer area (rear pilots) and where are the side gunners.

I do not want to intrude here, so give me pleasure to greet you and if you have some pictures to share, I see you on my workbench.

I appreciate your support and congratulations again for such great pictures. Will watch closely to see that follow you for sharing.

Un abrazo y saludos cordiales 

Luis Carlos
SANCER


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2016)

SANCER said:


> I very much appreciate your reply and interest *Paul. *
> 
> If you have the time you can see in the section "start to finish builts" I start a B-24D Liberator 1/48; this is the version that will perform:
> _
> ...



Give me a couple of days Luis, I think I might have some pictures that will help you. I have some interior pictures of the B-24A model Diamond Lil which may help. Ive also seen that picture before and will see if I can dig up some more info.

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Found a few more that might be interesting to you Terry,


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Great stuff Paul, thanks !


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul, thanks !



No problem Terry, hey without looking them up what's white tubes, looks like some form of rocket but never seen then white before.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2016)

Great pix.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Don't think I've seen that type either Paul. Looks like Fleet Air Arm stuff too, so I'm not that well versed with their stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2016)

I think these are a couple of neat shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

Good stuff Paul. I believe the first three shots are Tarrant Rushton, and notice the upside down star on the door of the Bedford truck in the first shot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul. I believe the first three shots are Tarrant Rushton, and notice the upside down star on the door of the Bedford truck in the first shot !



So what do you think Terry, diorama for this airfield LOL.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

It would need a hangar for a diorama of that !


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> It would need a hangar for a diorama of that !



That would be awesome though if some one did, just thing of all the different little things you could do.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

It would certainly be an interesting diorama, that's for sure.
The nearest I've seen to something similar, was a huge diorama in 1/72nd scale. in the Imperial War Museum in London, back in the mid 1960s. It was about 1/3rd of a bomber airfield, with Lancaster taxiing from dispersals and taking off - all sorts of stuff around the base, from flak guns to fuel bowsers, and the control caravan at the end of the runway, all lit as if it was dusk - very impressive, especially to a 14 year old boy !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2016)

Appropriate for today. D-day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

excellent pics Paul,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Few more this time in desert


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Mosquito


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

Good ones Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice shots Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Keep 'em coming Paul, good stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks again guys, will see what I can do


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2016)

Couple for today  Hope you have not seen these.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2016)

Great shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Great shots Paul.



Thank my friend


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Good ones Paul.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2016)

Interesting thread. Great pics.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting thread. Great pics.



Many thanks!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

been some real stunners...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks again Wayne, have more stuff laying around and will post more as I get more time. I should start one on the B-25 as have collected a bunch of stuff on the web through the years on that subject.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Good, don't be too long....


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Good, don't be too long....




LOL Wayne, you looking for something in particular or particular aircraft?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Few color ones

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Good stuff Paul.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Something new I have never seen before

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

Good stuff Paul. These might be stills from the movie 'Dark Blue World', about Czechs in the RAF from the BoB onward.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul. These might be stills from the movie 'Dark Blue World', about Czechs in the RAF from the BoB onward.



Humm, don't think I have seen that one, may have to see if I can find it.

Thanks Terry


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2016)

Too funny Paul


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

It's a well-made movie Paul - got it recently on DVD.
The scene is based on the factual exercises with Polish and Czech personnel, teaching formation discipline of the period (later proven to be next to useless !), along with radio training, trying to teach English and 'proper' R/T procedure, before the pilots were let loose in battle.
Remember the scene from the BoB movie "Repeat please !" ?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Airframes said:


> It's a well-made movie Paul - got it recently on DVD.
> The scene is based on the factual exercises with Polish and Czech personnel, teaching formation discipline of the period (later proven to be next to useless !), along with radio training, trying to teach English and 'proper' R/T procedure, before the pilots were let loose in battle.
> Remember the scene from the BoB movie "Repeat please !" ?



Sweet, thanks for the info Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2016)

Great pictures Paul! These couple were of interest to me.
DH 86's of No1 Air Ambulance Unit RAAF









B-25 N5-145 belonging to No18(NEI)sqn RAAF at Darwin. This squadron was a combined Dutch/Australian unit.







Lockheed Hudsons belonging to No1 sqn RAAF at Singapore, note the Wirraways in the backgroung.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 24, 2016)

Sweet Andy, glad I could help and great info on the pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Something a little different and a change of pace

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)

few more


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Last few for a bit


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2016)

Great selection of pics, Paul - thanks.
I Particularly liked the shots of the Airborne troops, and interesting to see a close shot of the different static line arrangements in the Dakota - the one here being the cable on the starboard side, at seat height, rather than the roof-mounted cable. I've always thought that must have been slightly awkward, as the parachute's static line strop would be dragging along at knee height.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

Great images Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks guys,

Yeah Terry, I found the Sunderland interesting as I never realized they could carry there bombs on the inside of the plane and then slide them out onto the wing.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2016)

The nicely restored Sunderland at Hendon shows this nicely


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Very cool, many thanks


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Found a few more you might be interested in Terry

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2017)

Great shots. THX for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2017)

A little dig there I see....

What are the cylinders in the first pic? I thought the guy who is crouching was holding a double latte for a second there.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> A little dig there I see....
> 
> What are the cylinders in the first pic? I thought the guy who is crouching was holding a double latte for a second there.



If I remember right those are the container's that hold the fuses to arm the bombs.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Great shots. THX for sharing.



Thanks my friend


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Here is a link showing some examples and info though most show for shells but gives you an idea on what I mean.

WWII Ordnance Fiber Tubes - Identification and Sizes - G503 Military Vehicle Message Forums


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info Paul.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2017)

Great pics Paul, thanks.
Interesting to see RAF bomb trolleys in service with the USAAF, and yes, those 'cans' contain the fuses.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more, note in first picture about halfway back a is a spitfire.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2017)

Great stuff Paul, and nice, clear quality.
The Spit force landed on the forward air strip in France - can't remember off hand which filed it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2017)

Is that Warwick badly colourized, faded, or do we have a brown/grey camo scheme?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 4, 2017)

The former, methinks!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree, either colourised or hand-tinted, most likely the former. I think I have the same shot in the original B&W somewhere.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 4, 2017)

I think the artist was going for badly faded EDSG/DSG upper surfaces, where the DSG can sometimes take on a brownish tinge.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2017)

#130 really shows the size of the bomb bay!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2017)

Some great pics guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

Found this one in my stash, thought you might be interested Terry, guessing I found it on the web.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

This one is from Flickr website, Andy, you might be interested in this one. Another shot of the RAAF ambulance since you where interested in the last ones on it


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2018)

Good ones Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Good ones Paul.




Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

Another from flickr web sight.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

Terry, I am curious to your thinking on this. I just found it kind of funny that the aircraft where not dispersed more.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 22, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Found this one in my stash, thought you might be interested Terry, guessing I found it on the web.
> 
> View attachment 514067


Did that win the "make a spitfire ugly" competition?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Did that win the "make a spitfire ugly" competition?



LOL if it did I got no money for it


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice shots Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2018)

Good stuff Paul, thanks.
Just a guess, but the Spits at Membury have probably arrived to re-fuel before a sweep or escort sortie over France, hence being all neatly lined up.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul, thanks.
> Just a guess, but the Spits at Membury have probably arrived to re-fuel before a sweep or escort sortie over France, hence being all neatly lined up.



thanks Terry, yeah I wondered about that. Makes sense though easy hunting for a German fighter or bomber


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2018)

Not that much enemy activity in that area at this period Paul, so a low risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Red surround around the Star and Bar? From what I've found out this was the 107th Observation Squadron. fündekals have the 5th aircraft from the front, AX•D s/n BM181 as a subject

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)

History....




​From this site, it gives a list of pilots who flew BM181, though I can't vouch for the accuracy...Spitfire pilots and aircraft database - Spitfire BM181

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2018)

Great stuff there George


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks Paul. It's a bad habit I have, I need to know whats going on with photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2018)

Great site there Geo.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Agreed, kinda combines two sites into one. With regards to a time frame for Paul's photo, the red surround was only used from June 28 1943 to August 14 1943 though I'm sure it wasn't removed all the same day and as noted in Post #157, the 107th received their Spitfires June 23


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 28, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Did that win the "make a spitfire ugly" competition?



No but it would definitely have won the "lets stuff up the spitfires performance" competition. Add a lot of weight and then top that off with adding an aerofoil that is pulling down instead of lifting

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skyediamonds (Oct 28, 2018)

Crimea, I looked at them too. The mere fact they were published on this site for all to see besides Terry give us a chance to enjoy the richness of one's collection of photos. I personally have never seen any of them before and they were all a wonder to behold and enjoy. Fascinating subjects and in all manners of personal appearance. Great and marvelous show! Thank you.

Skye

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2018)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2019)

Here is Terry in his younger years practicing LOL

Source found on web.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2019)

"Get down Shep !"
UK residents of 'a certain age' will understand !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2019)

That's awesome!

His mustache was actually flying the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2019)

Terry, Did you loose another bet at the bar again 

Photo found on Facebook

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh boy... the Empire Strikes Back ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2019)

When I said "Use the elephant gun", I didn't mean ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skyediamonds (Feb 2, 2019)

All in very good jest. Something sorely needed nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2019)

Been a while Terry, Little bit of a change of pace. Couple of good diorama's in there I think.

Source: Web

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2019)

One more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2019)

Again web, Good show of size here.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2019)

Good stuff Paul, thanks.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 25, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Terry, Did you loose another bet at the bar again
> 
> Photo found on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 527958



Isn't that Colonel Hathi of the Maharajah's 5th Pachyderm Brigade?

Oh...and enjoy the ear-worm that's now running around rampant in your collective cranial cavities "Keep it up...two...three...four...". 

Yes, I'm a bad man!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2019)

Some cool shots Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2019)

Terry was poking around the RAAF archives and ran across this pdf, you may find it interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2019)

Wurger said:


>



Thanks my friend


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks Paul - interesting stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul - interesting stuff.



No problem Terry and any time


----------



## Skyediamonds (Apr 29, 2019)

Very interesting. Found it unusual to show a woman measuring another woman's food on a scale. Oh well, really enjoyed the factory photos of the Beaufort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2019)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2019)

Afternoon Terry, found this one on Facebook today and thought you might find it interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice one Paul.
That location is only about 45 minutes away from where I live, and much of it is still in existence - had a brief look at it about five years ago, and keep meaning to go back and ask the land owner if I can take some pics.
It was a FAA Repair Depot, but as far as I know, there wasn't an airfield there, so not sure how they got the aircraft in and out !


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Paul.
> That location is only about 45 minutes away from where I live, and much of it is still in existence - had a brief look at it about five years ago, and keep meaning to go back and ask the land owner if I can take some pics.
> It was a FAA Repair Depot, but as far as I know, there wasn't an airfield there, so not sure how they got the aircraft in and out !




Interesting Terry, I thought maybe a testing ground from the variety of aircraft there.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 16, 2019)

That is quite a variety...


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2020)

Seen this on Facebook Terry and right away thought of you.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2020)

Of course I also found your nap spot though don't roll over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks Paul - both interesting pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2020)

Your welcome Terry, One more for you


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2020)

What better way to do carb adjustments than at altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice !
Still waiting for the 1/48th scale Beaufort from, I think, Hobby Boss, or maybe Special Hobby, can't remember, it's been so long ! 
Although Airfix have just released a "new tool" 1/72nd scale kit, which looks good, but not "my" scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey Terry, getting close to bedtime again.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2020)

On the way ..................


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 22, 2020)

Airframes said:


> It was a FAA Repair Depot, but as far as I know, there wasn't an airfield there, so not sure how they got the aircraft in and out !



They used a carrier deck lift of course. It went down to an underground hangar that extended to the nearest FAA airfield.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 22, 2020)

Skyediamonds said:


> Found it unusual to show a woman measuring another woman's food on a scale.



I do not know what the reason was but it may be the same as some other companies do or did. Gulfstream aircraft in Savannah Ga did that in the mid 90s and the staff and guests were charged by the ounce for the food.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frank124 (Aug 29, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Whoops sorry got a P-40 in there LOL





Micdrow said:


> Up that's all for now LOL



I loved these photos of Northolt in 1939/40. I served on 32 there from ‘74 to ‘77 and our office was in the Type C hangar on the airfield side. It was especially fascinating to see our old hangar doors being marked up for setting up the guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi Frank124 Been a while seen you last posted i see . Welcome back.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2021)

Been a while since I posted something here, thought these where pretty cool for some of them for a diorama or a painting. Found them on Facebook. I think most are on the RNZAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2021)

Just realized in that last group there is one 13 hidden in there. Wonder if Jan will find it


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice selection Paul, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Nice selection Paul, thanks.


No problem Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2021)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2021)

Found these on Facebook and thought you would like them Terry, First time I had seen them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 31, 2021)

Is that a Hurricane being lifted in the last pic?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2021)

Undoubtedly ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks Paul, nice collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2021)

So that's what happened to those crated Spitfires.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2021)

EP286 - survived the war
EP720 - survived the war
EP721 - u/c collapsed in heavy landing, Ismailia 2-3-45
EP791 - survived the war
EP965 -crashed Hal Far 25-3-43. Cat 3
AR525 - last known: NW Africa 30-4-43

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2022)

Morning, found this on the web and thought you would be interested.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2022)

Great shots, thanks Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Great shots, thanks Paul !



Your welcome Terry!!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2022)

Something a little different for next few  Found on web .

I just noticed the second picture or Hawker Hurricane has rockets on one wing but looks to have only a drop tank on the other wing. Was this common or they just not finished loading aircraft up?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2022)

Part of the war you really don't seem much here. From web.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2022)

Feeling even more different today. I know you don't spend much time in this theater but still interesting. Found on web.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2022)

Few more with snow from web

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice selection again, thanks Paul.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2022)

I dont know maybe me but I think these shots are rarer for cargo crews. Maybe wrong but could source for diorama or painting

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2022)

Good ones Paul. That tail support would make life easier on a model - nose weights not needed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 19, 2022)

Great photos and they actually made me think. (shock horror)

The B-24 was a lot faster than the B-17. Without the turret and gun drag the C-87 and C-109 should have gained a few knots so what sort of speed advantage did they end up with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2022)

I seem to be stuck on aircraft series of pictures as of late Terry, I hope you don't mind. More from the web. I believe these are from the USS Lexington.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2022)

More I think on Lexington from web

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2022)

Last of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 20, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> I seem to be stuck on aircraft series of pictures as of late Terry, I hope you don't mind. More from the web. I believe these are from the USS Lexington.
> 
> View attachment 687928
> View attachment 687929
> ...


I'd say Enterprise.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2022)

Few more from web

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2022)

Nice ones Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)

I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2022)

Your welcome guys


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 29, 2022)

Love the staged photo of the spitfire and marshaller standing where the pilot does not have a snowballs chance in hell of the pilot seeing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> View attachment 357765
> View attachment 357766
> View attachment 357767
> View attachment 357768
> ...



This goes with the Short Sunderland thread that I had posted earlier before. Just found these today. Shows some of the life aboard the flying boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2022)

Great set of pics Paul, thanks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Great set of pics Paul, thanks !


Your welcome Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 19, 2022)

Morning Terry, I found this on face book but had never seen this before. Is this correct and if so do you know anything more about it?

Catapult testing using an Avro Manchester at Farnborough (How labeled on Facebook)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Look like a turn table to justify the instruments.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 19, 2022)

Too much scrap and crap around to be a compass rose.

All that steel would throw the compass out of alignment.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Nov 19, 2022)

Compass rose usually doesn't use long tracks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

But it does when it comes out of a factory. Not an airfield. We have seen this before for turning another frame into another hall i believe. Guess this is a production line?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

What are the white + (plus marks) about?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes, it is correct. Catapult launching was trialled at Farnborough.
I'm guessing the white "+" markings are for photogrammetry, possibly to calculate angle of attack at launch, or something similar.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

From Manchester to Lincoln via Lancaster – An aviation aristocracy family tree


The relationship between Manchester the city, and Lancaster the bomber is well documented. Many of us will also know that the Lancaster bomber originally started out as the Manchester bomber and th…




pleszak.blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2022)

Well on with some more from the web .

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2022)

Great selection Paul, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Great selection Paul, thanks.


Your welcome Terry, getting harder and harder to find some LOL


----------

